# News widget



## mpqr (24 Avril 2017)

bonjour à tous 
Depuis hier je n'ai plus d'articles dans le widget NEWS.
Je voulais savoir si j'étais le seul.


----------



## r e m y (24 Avril 2017)

Idem pour moi...


----------



## Gwen (24 Avril 2017)

Pareil, je ne comprenais pas d'où venait le problème. Apparement, il est général.


----------



## mpqr (24 Avril 2017)

gwen a dit:


> Pareil, je ne comprenais pas d'où venait le problème. Apparement, il est général.


Je suis en beta et vous ?


----------



## Gwen (24 Avril 2017)

Pas de Beta pour moi


----------



## blackjack87 (24 Avril 2017)

News est de nouveau opérationnel [emoji6]


----------



## jmaubert (25 Avril 2017)

Bonjour à tous,
Même problème pour et même réapparition des news ( et ce n'est pas la première fois ! ). Cà lui arrive de disparaitre quelques heures sans prévenir ( parfois un jour ou deux ) et de réapparaître ( toujours sans prévenir ) comme si de rien n'était !


----------



## djibblondey (25 Avril 2017)

Pour ma part je suis en bêta et j'ai eu le soucis hier.
Tout est rentré dans l'ordre...


----------



## jmaubert (26 Avril 2017)

Je suis en bêta également..Mais apparemment le souci ne vient pas de là...


----------

